# What are you thankful for?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I would just like to take this opportunity to wish everyone a very safe and Happy Thanksgiving, especially to all you travelers out there This time of the year makes me reflect on what I'm thankful for, so here it goes. I am thankful for having a nice warm bed to get into at night, food on the table, a brand new pup that has brought joy to me during some depressing times in my life, the case of beer I just bought for said holiday, and last, but certainly not least, to all of my gopitbull family who have given me guidance and friendship and love when I really needed it! You all are the best and I wouldn't trade any of you for all the riches in the world, unless it was like a billion dollars or something,jk!!! Wouldn't it be great if someday as many of us as possible could meet up at a neutral site and start a sort of reunion? Anyway, eat, drink and be merry, and remember that we all have something to be thankful for Oh yeah, I am also thankful not to be a turkey right now LOL! So what are you thankful for?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm thankful for my GP friends, the dogs in my care, the food in my kitchen, and a relatively good year for 2010


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Number one, having a healthy and happy baby this year.  Also for my home, my boyfriend having a job, my family, my wonderful friends and doggy.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I would just like to take this opportunity to wish everyone a very safe and Happy Thanksgiving, especially to all you travelers out there This time of the year makes me reflect on what I'm thankful for, so here it goes. I am thankful for having a nice warm bed to get into at night, food on the table, a brand new pup that has brought joy to me during some depressing times in my life, the case of beer I just bought for said holiday, and last, but certainly not least, to all of my gopitbull family who have given me guidance and friendship and love when I really needed it! You all are the best and I wouldn't trade any of you for all the riches in the world, unless it was like a billion dollars or something,jk!!! Wouldn't it be great if someday as many of us as possible could meet up at a neutral site and start a sort of reunion? Anyway, eat, drink and be merry, and remember that we all have something to be thankful for Oh yeah, I am also thankful not to be a turkey right now LOL! So what are you thankful for?


:goodpost: That pretty much sums it up for me as well 

Happy Thanksgiving GP Peeps!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I am thankful for a wonderful loving husband, three beautiful healthy daughters, my extended family that I have not cut out of my life, my doggies cats and rabbits, having a nice home, being able to feed said long list of children above, and that 2010 is almost over. Although it has been a nice year because we moved out of Vegas and landed in a wonderful place we have dealt with several deaths of friends and family this year including my father most recently. We also almost lost my father-in-law to a stroke which was right at the same time as my father. We also found out that I have some growth in my uterus and large intestines that they are still trying to figure out.

Everything that has happened this year has made me grow and made me realise even more that my philosophy on life is true. I live with no regrets because I cant change the past and it made who I am today. Carpe diem everyone!!

Happy Holidays everyone and I wish you all the best in every endeavor you pursue.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm thankfull that my parents taught me to be my own person to stand for what I believe in to be truthful and honest. I'm thankful for my wonderful son, my special sister. I'm thankful I hae a job even tho I hate it. For my dogs, my home, my life. I'm also thankful that I watched two horrile shelter dogs 7yrs ago because of them I got Mikado so he brought me into this wonderful family of Bully people.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I am thankful for a roof over my head-specially since it is my own!, I am thankful for my fiance, my daughter, I am soo very thankful for my dogs, they bring me more happiness then any human could, I am thankful that my wedding dress arrived yesterday and I love it!, I am thankful for my job even tho I really am gettin sick of it. REally I am just thankful for everything that I have, since I know there are sooo many others that are not as lucky, but I am hopeful for them.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I am thankful for a wonderful loving husband, three beautiful healthy daughters, my extended family that I have not cut out of my life, my doggies cats and rabbits, having a nice home, being able to feed said long list of children above, and that 2010 is almost over. Although it has been a nice year because we moved out of Vegas and landed in a wonderful place we have dealt with several deaths of friends and family this year including my father most recently. We also almost lost my father-in-law to a stroke which was right at the same time as my father. We also found out that I have some growth in my uterus and large intestines that they are still trying to figure out.
> 
> Everything that has happened this year has made me grow and made me realise even more that my philosophy on life is true. I live with no regrets because I cant change the past and it made who I am today. Carpe diem everyone!!
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone and I wish you all the best in every endeavor you pursue.


Bad year as well with family health situations I'll be thinking about you my friend, and I hope that anything bad in your life is conquered by your wonderful attitude Take care.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I love this time of year and it also makes me reflect on what I am most Thankful for. There is so many times through out the day that I moan and groan about something, but if I actually sit back and look at what I have around me I know I am blessed. I am thankful for my wonderful husband, child and family. I am thankful that I have amazing animals, a warm spot to lay my head at night, a roof over my head, food on the table, I know where my next meal is going to come from, amazing friends and even better amazing Go Pitbull family, my husband having a job that allows me to stay home and raise my daughter and most of all I am thankful to all of the men and women and one APBT who have served our country.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy to have a roof over my head,and the best companions to share it with...Minus the roomie. XD


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

wow, that was eye opening. truly, i guess i have alot to be thankful
for,... and you've all just made that very clear, for that, I'm thankful i read this
thread and it's posts. happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Padlock said:


> wow, that was eye opening. truly, i guess i have alot to be thankful
> for,... and you've all just made that very clear, for that, I'm thankful i read this
> thread and it's posts. happy thanksgiving everyone!


awww shucks. lol


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a lot to be thankful for this year. Too much to even type out and expect anyone to plod through. The short version is that I and my loved ones are healthy, warm, well fed, well loved and happy.

And I'm thankful that Christian opened his heart and his home to a new puppy! It was time.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I have a lot to be thankful for this year. Too much to even type out and expect anyone to plod through. The short version is that I and my loved ones are healthy, warm, well fed, well loved and happy.
> 
> And I'm thankful that Christian opened his heart and his home to a new puppy! It was time.


I couldn't agree with you more. Sometimes you just have to take that leap when staring down a mountain of depression and try to land on two feet. This pup has given me a new purpose and has helped me deal with my fallen loved ones. Thank you for the sentiment, it will not be forgotten my friend Now, everyone over to my place for some apple pie a la mode and some chocolate chip and oatmeal cookies. They are fresh out of the oven, literally as I type!!! Next is the turkey....oops Badger just heard me say turkey. OK, you can have some too my little boy LOL!!! I LOVE cooking, especially this time of year


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BTW, if this thread is giving everyone a somewhat warm and fuzzy feeling, then I did my job!!! Just wait till Christmas comes, I'll have a sugar plum fairy assigned to each and every one of you


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

mmmm pie...... I'm on my way! You're a special person, Christian, and I'm glad to know you.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. Sometimes you just have to take that leap when staring down a mountain of depression and try to land on two feet. This pup has given me a new purpose and has helped me deal with my fallen loved ones. Thank you for the sentiment, it will not be forgotten my friend Now, everyone over to my place for some apple pie a la mode and some chocolate chip and oatmeal cookies. They are fresh out of the oven, literally as I type!!! Next is the turkey....oops Badger just heard me say turkey. OK, you can have some too my little boy LOL!!! I LOVE cooking, especially this time of year


I got Helena when I was in a very dark point in my life as well. She really helped me pull through with what I was dealing with at the time. She's my heart.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> mmmm pie...... I'm on my way! You're a special person, Christian, and I'm glad to know you.


Just get in your car and you should get here by morning from the Steel City to Ft. Wayne Indiana. I'll have some pancakes and sausage with OJ waiting for you Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green been casserole, baked beans, hot rolls, and that pie should fill you up! Bring the pup too LOL!! The more the merrier, besides I can't eat all that myself, although I do love leftoevers ha ha!! I'm glad to know you too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I got Helena when I was in a very dark point in my life as well. She really helped me pull through with what I was dealing with at the time. She's my heart.


God sure knew what he was doing when he created animals, particularly the dog because they have a funny way of stealing our hearts. I'm glad you are happy now


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> God sure knew what he was doing when he created animals, particularly the dog because they have a funny way of stealing our hearts. I'm glad you are happy now


Oh yes, he sure did!  And now he has blessed me with a beautiful baby boy. I'm a very proud mama. If you couldn't tell... haha Sometimes, it feels like those two are my reason for being. Having a kiddo put a whole new spin on things for me. I just can't explain it...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I am grateful for breath,without it I cannot go on.
grateful to have survived Hell,


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I am grateful for breath,without it I cannot go on.
> grateful to have survived Hell,


Breathe easy my friend, you made it! Enjoy your Gobble Gobble Day and wave bye bye to Hell. You are among friends now


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> Breathe easy my friend, you made it! Enjoy your Gobble Gobble Day and wave bye bye to Hell. You are among friends now


I make gallant efforts at being ok.and I am finally able to see ofthers in a friendly manner.
you too enjoy the holidays.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

While I don't feel too thankful right this moment I will still think of some things. 

I am thankful for having a great mom, cute healthy kids, adorable, warm and cuddly puppy dogs. My job and hopefully I should be getting holiday pay tomorrow .


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

my list to be thankful for...I and my family are upright breathing without machines, walking and talking under our own power, our health, our jobs, the angels in our lives, our fur kids, a car that runs consistantly, my gpb family, timely paid bills and the opportunity to get up again tomorrow and do it all again. Thanks guys y'all have been and are wonderful.
PS . I am also thankful for living in a country where we really can start over again from scratch if we so choose and build something better. As much ickiness that is here in this country, I am so very glad to live here, because you can thumb your nose at the govt and not loose your life for it.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im thankful for the light, the divine wind (breath), love and another day to sit down with in good spirits with family and friends.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Man, this is tough. 2010 has not been a good year for me. Actually, it's been probably the worst year of my life. But to pick something and not be a downer to the thread, I am thankful that I'm home this year. My son is 7 and I've already missed half of his life. To be home this year for Thanksgiving and Christmas is a blessing.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Im thankful for the light, the divine wind (breath), love and another day to sit down with in good spirits with family and friends.


Amen to that my brother. Enjoy


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Man, this is tough. 2010 has not been a good year for me. Actually, it's been probably the worst year of my life. But to pick something and not be a downer to the thread, I am thankful that I'm home this year. My son is 7 and I've already missed half of his life. To be home this year for Thanksgiving and Christmas is a blessing.


should they want to send you back,ask them if you can send A stand in.
i'll go,and they WILL not be dissappointed.
2 thing,3 actually i do without fail,follow directions,think,and fight with a frevor,and A penchant to win!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm thankful for YOU and BADger!!!
And i'm thankful for my GP famawee
and all of the support that you all show me
and my blood fam...and life itself, ya know?
Some people find it meaningless, but everything has meaning and reason.
Here, have some eggnog!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I'm thankful for YOU and BADger!!!
> And i'm thankful for my GP famawee
> and all of the support that you all show me
> and my blood fam...and life itself, ya know?
> ...


And I you, T'nisse You have a wonderful gift to express your feelings on paper and canvas, few of us will ever be able to do that But more importantly, I appreciate you as a kind person who makes this forum that much more enjoyable Yayyy!! Now pass the 'nog girl, better yet, give me two LOL!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Man, this is tough. 2010 has not been a good year for me. Actually, it's been probably the worst year of my life. But to pick something and not be a downer to the thread, I am thankful that I'm home this year. My son is 7 and I've already missed half of his life. To be home this year for Thanksgiving and Christmas is a blessing.


Ryan, I'm so glad you're home for the holidays this year, man that had to be tough I also would like to see a better year coming up. It's just too bad that all New Year's Eves will be a reminder of my Cuda, who passed on that day. Still standing though, as are you, and that accounts for something. Now, let's eat Have a good one my friend.


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm thankful that my brother is still alive...he came home two days ago and looked like someone who had been beaten with a baseball bat covered with barbed wire...face all covered in blood, elbows and knees had wounds...

he had been in a moped accident, and hit a car without his helmet on...

So I'm thankful for still having my brother...thankful for having a good family, and two wonderful dogs...


----------

